# Certified Judging Class ANOUNCEMENT



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 10, 2008)

There will be a CBJ's class held on May 30th, 2009 at Small Country Campground ( www.smallcountry.com ) in Louisa VA from 10am - 2pm.  If anyone is interested, applications and flyers can be found at www.queandcruz.com then click the "Judges Information" page.


----------

